# Good news for Uber Drivers.



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Your profits are about to go up by a not so insignificant percentage soon.
http://money.cnn.com/2015/07/14/news/economy/2-gas-iran-nuclear-deal/


----------



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

Great,just another reason for Uber to lower the driver fares even more.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

if we're relying on $5-10 savings on a tank to make money, then that's pathetic.


----------



## john wick (Jun 28, 2015)

Sal29 said:


> Your profits are about to go up by a not so insignificant percentage soon.
> http://money.cnn.com/2015/07/14/news/economy/2-gas-iran-nuclear-deal/


Lol. I guess it matters but uber needs to put X back to atleast $1.15 mile


----------



## Biovirus (Jun 3, 2015)

john wick said:


> Lol. I guess it matters but uber needs to put X back to atleast $1.15 mile


1.20 here in California


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

1.50 is the only thing close to enough in any market. Biggest problem though is the starting fare.


----------



## TampaVet (Jan 14, 2015)

I honestly don't mind the buck a mile. But the base rate should be$3-$4. And Time should be 20-30 cents


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I thought that this topic was going to be some leaked information on a coming nationwide pay cut. The e-Mails from Uber that inform you of a pay cut often have that as a subject line.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> if we're relying on $5-10 savings on a tank to make money, then that's pathetic.


You've got something mixed up. Lower fuel cost is a good thing. Its not life changing, but it cant be called pathetic by any stretch


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Backdash said:


> You've got something mixed up. Lower fuel cost is a good thing. Its not life changing, but it cant be called pathetic by any stretch


it's called pathetic. I don't care what you say.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> it's called pathetic. I don't care what you say.


OK


----------



## THIRDEYE (Jul 2, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> it's called pathetic. I don't care what you say.


Agreed... 
If you drive a Prius in CA, 50 mpg at $4.00 / gallon = $0.08 / mile. If gas price drops in half to $2.00 / gallon = $0.04. A whopping $0.04 increased margin per mile.
If you're driving something less efficient, let's say 25 mpg... margin still only increases to $0.08 per mile.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

THIRDEYE said:


> Agreed...
> If you drive a Prius in CA, 50 mpg at $4.00 / gallon = $0.08 / mile. If gas price drops in half to $2.00 / gallon = $0.04. A whopping $0.04 increased margin per mile.
> If you're driving something less efficient, let's say 25 mpg... margin still only increases to $0.08 per mile.


You are not counting dead miles. At 26 mpg gas prices vs. Uber rates are a big deal.

We are getting ****ed in California with the high gas prices, we pay $4.15 now for regular, in Columbia, SC it's $2.45

http://www.losangelesgasprices.com/Price_By_County.aspx


----------



## john wick (Jun 28, 2015)

Gainesville does 1.80$ mile and Tallahassee is.Ok. might leave jacksonville to make more there


----------

